# Anybody have the 1936 Edition of Janes?



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anybody own the 1936 Edition of Jane's All the Worlds Aircraft? I am trying to see if the Martin 146 is listed in it. Thanks for any and all help.


David


----------



## WJPearce (Aug 10, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Does anybody own the 1936 Edition of Jane's All the Worlds Aircraft? I am trying to see if the Martin 146 is listed in it. Thanks for any and all help.
> 
> 
> David



Hello David,

It is, on page 295C. There is the following paragraph along with a front 3/4 view left picture.
"The Model 146 is a development of the 139 fitted with two 1,000 h.p. Wright "Cyclone" engines and incorporating a number of refinements in structure and equipment, details are, at present, not available for publication."

The caption on the picture reads "The Martin 146 Bomber Monoplane (two 1,000 h.p. Wright "Cyclone" engines)." The image in the 1936 edition is nearly identical to the one below, except shot from the other side.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 10, 2013)

Amazing, someone asks about a photo of an obscure aircraft, and one day later, here it is. Very nice WJP.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2013)

Excellent !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2013)

THANK YOU BILL!!!!!


----------



## WJPearce (Aug 14, 2013)

Glad I could help.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 14, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Amazing, someone asks about a photo of an obscure aircraft, and one day later, here it is. Very nice WJP.
> 
> Geo



You happen to be in the land of Oz! Ask and you shall receive!


----------

